# new RC18t troubles



## jmeade (Aug 22, 2005)

I just ordered an rc18t on Monday, and received it on Wednesday. I drove it for the first time on Thursday, in a circle in my living room carpet. It made no major impacts or anything that would cause it to break that I can figure out. But as the batteries were dying, I noticed that it was sitting very low. I found that on the LF corner the bottom cap that goes on the shock body is cracked and all the oil had emptied from the shock. It is my understanding is that the o-rings keep the oil in the shock body, and the cap is just another unrelated problem. So i have a brand new truck with a broken cap and bad o-rings.

The other side sticks, the shock will compress and not return back to normal. I have done some reading on their warranty and I am just wondering how easy is Team Associated to get along with when asking for warranty work? From the looks of things, I am responsible for paying for shipping it down to them, I am in Canada so I am just wondering if I should just bite the bullet and buy the parts to fix it (its prolly cheaper than shipping the truck to the USA). Or should I contact them and try to reason with them and try to get this fixed because I don't feel that it is right that a brand new truck has 2 shocks go bad in its maiden 15 minute run on carpet.

I have read what u guys have said about the RC18t and how great it is, so I assume this is an isolated incident???


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

leaky shocks are very common, the cracked lower shock perch is not, they do however pop off alot, you need to get a upper shick ring and put on top of em and that will or should anyway, never happen again, im sure assoc. would not want the whole truck, prob just the shocks, myself, i would get new whole shocks ( they are very cheap ) and maybe send the bad ones in for warranty, you will be without a truck for a while if you do not get new ones first, and you will need em in the long run anyway !! tower hobbies has all those parts ya need !! the metal bodys for the shocks will help too, you can buy just those seperate, or you can also get em in a kit, if you get the plastic ones, they come already assembled !!


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Its not the spring perch he is having trouble with, its the o-ring retaining cap in the bottom of the body. I would call ae, I am sure they will send you out a new pair of front shocks to get you on the road. Later on, when you want to upgrade the truck, think about adding the factory team shock bodies. They are aluminum, and threaded. Makes it easy to adjust, and they are smoother then stock. I am not saying you have to upgrade a brand new truck out of the gate, the stock shocks should work fine. Sounds like you just got a bad part. It happens, they will take care of you on it. Once the hop up bug bites though, those shocks won't be stock for long. Great thing is that there are tons of parts out there for this truck, and they are really inexpensive.


----------



## Mike Wilson (Oct 13, 2002)

May be better off just gettin a $9 shock rebuild kit and goin through them yourself. That way you know they will be built right the first time.


----------

